
Ask HN: Which issue-tracking system for staff of our academic research group? - plg
We are a small-to-medium-sized academic research group (~ 15-20 PIs and ~ 45-60 trainees). Which issue&#x2F;request-tracking system should our system-admin and technical staff adopt?
======
ktpsns
I have good experience for two similar sized (even larger) institutes where I
simply put a minimalistic issue tracker (Redmond, Trac, OTRS) behind an E-Mail
Gateway. Since email is still dominant in the traditional world of academia,
sticking to an address support@institute.example.com is a no brainer.

Having said that, my recommendation would go with OTRS.

------
sshturma
Jira :)

It has workflow templates, which save a lot of time for me. Just few examples
that I think might be useful for your case, besides project management
template: procurement, content management, document approval.

A word of caution - Jira administration could be a time sink if you need more
than presets.

------
deepaksurti
If you want issues with multiple boards, Gitlab.

If you want only issues management, Github.

In addition you can have all your docs pushed to the wiki of the same repo.

------
chupa-chups
Anything but Jira :)

